# Select-O-Matic question



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a 1965 Ford 5000 with the diesel & SOS transmission. This is the first time I have ever operated this setup and want to know if it is normal for these transmissions to react slow when you release the clutch pedal. It feels like you are "slipping the clutch". After you move a few feet it feels fine and pulls great. I had a farmer customer tell me they work that way but I'm not so sure. Can anybody tell me?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The pedal that looks like a clutch pedal on a SOS tractor is actually called an "inching" pedal. The inching pedal is called the inching pedal for a reason. It is not a clutch. It is a hydraulic valve that can be feathered. 

All the inching pedal does when you push it in is redirect the hydraulic flow so it dumps the fluid that drives the tractor back into the sump and doesn't pressurize the servos that control the gear selection. There is a minor hydraulic delay when you release the inching pedal. 

In addition, SOS tractors often creep forward. If you don't want it to creep you have to use the brake pedals.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, thanks I understand the inching pedal & hydraulic valve. I just didn't know if the delay after the pedal was released was normal. So far it hasn't creeped forward with the pedal depressed. Thanks again!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

*"After you move a few feet it feels fine and pulls great." * 

Does your tractor have this problem in all speeds or in just a few of the speeds?? 

If this is happening in all speeds, it may be that you have a sticking plunger in the valve body that the inching pedal activates, causing the momentary slippage you are observing. 

The valve body on the 5000 SOS is located in the bottom of the transmission. You have to drain all of the fluid and then remove the flat metal plate. Don't even attempt to remove the valve body unless you have a service manual with explicit instructions.

You should be able to get a service manual on ebay.


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

It does do this in any gear that you take off from a dead start with but is solid after this lag. I have been told this is normal but I have no idea having never run one before.When I bought this tractor the valve on the inching pedal was stuck and the pedal did not work. The trans was gone thru completely 5 years ago and the fluid looked like new. I pulled the valve body and polished everything and refilled with new fluid. The previous owner bought this tractor new and had his son's dealer ship overhaul the engine in 1985 when he bought a new tractor. This old beauty has been on chore duty ever since, until 2007 when the trans was giving trouble. He then had the trans overhauled and it sat in his machine shed used very little till I bought it in March of this year. He gave me the key with dealers fob, the owners manual and the Ford service manuals with it. I cannot believe how thrifty it is on diesel fuel and it has plenty of power. Mostly it looks ok with a few dings in the grill & grill shell where his dad had a few incidents but that stuff is still available. I plan on restoring it to new condition when I get my 520 JD restoration done.


----------



## Billy Kilgore (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a 801 slect o speed and it's been sitting for a good while I got it I had to replace the shifter cable but I think the vavle body is stuck I can't get all my gears can anyone tell me what I can do to unstick it


----------



## Billy Kilgore (Feb 10, 2018)

Billy Kilgore said:


> I have a 801 slect o speed and it's been sitting for a good while I got it I had to replace the shifter cable but I think the vavle body is stuck I can't get all my gears can anyone tell me what I can do to unstick it


R they anything I can put n it to help unstick it r I'm I going to have to have someone to remove it???


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum Billy.

There are very few people remaining that know much about SOS transmissions. All the old mechanics that worked on them are either dead or long retired. There is no magic additive that you can put in it to bring it back to life. First thing you need to do is get a shop/service manual for your 801, that covers SOS transmission troubleshooting. There are plenty of sources on the internet. Ebay usually has a good selection, sometimes you can get a used manual at reduced price.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Save yourself a lot of grief and contact 1-877-254-3673. This firm, Arthurs Tractors, specializes in the Select-O-Speed transmissions and their rebuild.


----------

